# Diorshow Iconic vs. YSL Everlong vs. Diorshow Backstage photographed review



## BlackUnicorn (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was asked by my friends on another forum what's the difference between Diorshow Iconic and Backstage, and so, i've decided to picture my own eyes so you could see the differences for yourself. 

I don't think there's much to explain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't use a lash curler so you could see if the mascara makes the lashes curl or not.
The last pictures from the diorshow backstage are quite old from a tut i've made, since i don't have a new and undry one right now.

Overall, those are my 3 winner mascaras. i LOVE them, and i've tried almost every mascara out there. They do not smudge, clump, they last long.. they lengthen and thicken your eyelashes.. and if you want you can add more layers for a more dramatic look. 

In the pictures i've pretty much put the mascaras the same way (upwards only) and the same amount of coats (1-2). 

Hope it's useful for anyone!


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jan 31, 2009)

Great pictures and comparison!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Do you have any comments on each? Which one do you prefer and why?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the great pics!
I have to add that I recently bough Diorshow Iconic & it is awesome for me, I love it...the best mascara I think I have ever used...no clumping or flaking & it separates my lashes wonderfully...love it!


----------



## chickatthegym (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the pics...

I have both the DiorShow Ionic and the DiorShow Backstage and love them both!  The Ionic makes lashes longer and def no clumps.  I personally like the Backstage better though because it seems to make my lashes much thicker as well as give length.  But they are both worth every penny


----------



## BlackUnicorn (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyAngel* 

 
_Great pictures and comparison!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Do you have any comments on each? Which one do you prefer and why?

Thanks so much!!_

 
Well, i really like all of them. The iconic and the YSL give pretty much the same result, but i guess the iconic "wins" by just a bit, only because it has a pointy tip which makes it easier to put on the lashes which are on the end of the eyes.

As for the diorshow backstage, i love it a lot for a more dramatic thick look... don't have a real winner.. they are all good, come off easily, don't smudge, don't clump.. etc.

If you have to choose - go by price imo.


----------

